# ACL Surgery



## StephK (Aug 29, 2012)

My chihuahua tore her ACL and she's supposed to have surgery next week. I found a surgeon who's supposed to be very good but I'm still terrified (mostly because of the anesthesia). Has anyone else had experience with ACL surgery/has anyone had any complications with anesthesia? I've read so many horrible stories online and I've really worried myself. (She's almost 8 years old - her birthday's next week)
Thanks!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum! You have come to the right place for information, there are so many experienced owners here.
I have not had experience with ACL but I have with luxating patella. Frankie had the surgery when he was 9 months old with no complications, heis almost 5 yrs old now. He also had surgery for a sebateous cyst, no complications. 
It is very normal to worry about our babies.
Unfortunately we are looking forward to yet another surgery for his other patella and I will worry once again!
Good luck with your little one.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

my little poodle has done that! I chose conservative management instead of surgery. You have to crate them for several weeks. There is a yahoo CM yahoo group. I give her supplements and herbal formulas for bone and tissue. She is doing good after 5 weeks. It takes about a year to completely heal, but small dogs do great on CM. Satin is also 8 yrs old. She was injured by the pack of poodles running the fence and they ran over her and rolled her. 
pam in TX


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lilly tore her ACL a few months back. At her age, in her condition, surgery was way too dangerous. So we just had to crate her for several months. She is still not 100% better. The ACL is a serious injury- I hope your baby is okay!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not familiar. Amberleah will need knee surgery some day. Hope and pray she will be OK.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico tore his ACL on the leg opposite of the LP surgery. He did just fine with surgery and recovery......


----------



## StephK (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm sorry to hear about your dogs but that's good to hear they're doing better. 

Jan - how long did the recovery take? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

StephK said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I'm sorry to hear about your dogs but that's good to hear they're doing better.
> 
> Jan - how long did the recovery take?
> 
> ...


his ACL recovery was just as quick as the LP surgery........ about 8 weeks, with the first 2-3 weeks being the most restrictive......


Chico's LP surgery pics and VET costs are included on this post I made... the ACL was pretty close to the same costs... and pics the same but on other back leg...

*CHICO SURGERY ALBUM*







.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My French mastiff tore her acl it was horrible slinging her up and down stairs to pee outside as we had stairs to go up to outside she was cage bound for weeks! She got a skin infection at the vet too that lasted months! Good luck to ur chi baby. My mastiff had the surgery at 5 years old she lived fine until the age of 9 when she died from old age.


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't have any knowledge of that type of surgery, but we have had one of our chi's need a plate and screws for a bad broken leg and another had to have the top part of her rear leg bone cut right off because she had a degenerative bone disease and they are both did very well with the anesthesia. Has your little girl been spayed? if so how was she during that anesthesia? It is hard not to worry when they are so precious and special to us


----------



## StephK (Aug 29, 2012)

jan896 said:


> his ACL recovery was just as quick as the LP surgery........ about 8 weeks, with the first 2-3 weeks being the most restrictive......
> 
> 
> Chico's LP surgery pics and VET costs are included on this post I made... the ACL was pretty close to the same costs... and pics the same but on other back leg...
> ...


Great, thanks! I'll check that out! 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> My French mastiff tore her acl it was horrible slinging her up and down stairs to pee outside as we had stairs to go up to outside she was cage bound for weeks! She got a skin infection at the vet too that lasted months! Good luck to ur chi baby. My mastiff had the surgery at 5 years old she lived fine until the age of 9 when she died from old age.


Thanks! Oh wow that must've been really difficult having to carrying her around, I'm glad I'll be able to pick her up!



bellas little angels said:


> I don't have any knowledge of that type of surgery, but we have had one of our chi's need a plate and screws for a bad broken leg and another had to have the top part of her rear leg bone cut right off because she had a degenerative bone disease and they are both did very well with the anesthesia. Has your little girl been spayed? if so how was she during that anesthesia? It is hard not to worry when they are so precious and special to us


Good to hear your dog's did well! Yeah, she was spayed and was perfectly fine. She also had her teeth cleaned about a year ago (under anesthesia as well) and there were no problems but I still can't help but worry.


----------

